# Deconetwork Design Issues



## XpressDesigns (Mar 17, 2013)

So the issue is that i have been with deconetworks for 4 months now and my website is still not ready because i can't find a developer to implement my PSD design. Currently i have tried like 5 companies and 2 freelancers to day and none have been a lick of help. The common questions they ask is if there is a FTP for my deco-site. I have no idea how or if that is even an option with deconetwork. Is there anyone that can tell me how to figure out my FTP (If there even is one) or recommend me a developer (affordable, not like 1200 quoted by decocoach) that can get the job done?


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

XpressDesigns said:


> So the issue is that i have been with deconetworks for 4 months now and my website is still not ready because i can't find a developer to implement my PSD design. Currently i have tried like 5 companies and 2 freelancers to day and none have been a lick of help. The common questions they ask is if there is a FTP for my deco-site. I have no idea how or if that is even an option with deconetwork. Is there anyone that can tell me how to figure out my FTP (If there even is one) or recommend me a developer (affordable, not like 1200 quoted by decocoach) that can get the job done?


FTP stands for file transfer protocol. It's how the files and content are uploaded to the server, generally with an ftp client, where your website files are hosted. I imagine DecoNetwork has an admin back end that you have access to as the Administrator where you can do this. DecoNetwork would be able to let you know how to add content to your website. I'm sure there is some learning curve involved, but DecoNetwork would be the one to show you where to learn this.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

XpressDesigns said:


> So the issue is that i have been with deconetworks for 4 months now and my website is still not ready because i can't find a developer to implement my PSD design. Currently i have tried like 5 companies and 2 freelancers to day and none have been a lick of help. The common questions they ask is if there is a FTP for my deco-site. I have no idea how or if that is even an option with deconetwork. Is there anyone that can tell me how to figure out my FTP (If there even is one) or recommend me a developer (affordable, not like 1200 quoted by decocoach) that can get the job done?



Deco-coach is going to be your best bet. Frankly, $1200 is a steal for a custom e-commerce site.

Think of how much time you already have into this. Why waste more trying to save a couple hundred dollars. A good US based developer will run you around $60-$90/hour. 

You've already got $600 into this in deconetwork plus whatever you paid the developers you worked with already. You're just going to throw money away trying to be cheap.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

XpressDesigns said:


> So the issue is that i have been with deconetworks for 4 months now and my website is still not ready because i can't find a developer to implement my PSD design. Currently i have tried like 5 companies and 2 freelancers to day and none have been a lick of help. The common questions they ask is if there is a FTP for my deco-site. I have no idea how or if that is even an option with deconetwork. Is there anyone that can tell me how to figure out my FTP (If there even is one) or recommend me a developer (affordable, not like 1200 quoted by decocoach) that can get the job done?


Have you watched the bootcamp videos yet? They explain most of this for you.


----------

